# Should i strip nyererei



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Its been between 2 and 3 weeks and i see white eggs and some dark patches thru her chin. I dont know if all or any are fertilized for sure. She never opens her mouth just chews. If -leave her alone- how long? ( i took him out rite after)


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Well i started to strip thinking i could see black eggs and babies came shooting out. They arnt in a hurry to get back in


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

:thumb:


----------

